# Office 2007 install problem



## hatdan (Feb 8, 2005)

I am trying to install office 2007 small business. I had the beta version of 2007 and microsoft expression on my computer. I get the error message:

Setup is unable to proceed due to the following error(s): 
The 2007 Microsoft Office system does not support upgrading from a prerelease version of the 2007 Microsoft Office system. You must first uninstall any prerelease versions of the 2007 Microsoft Office system products and associated technologies. 
Correct the issue(s) listed above and re-run setup.
I have uninstalled office 2007 beta and microsoft expression and it still gives the error. I tried the following manual removal from http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928218 and it still will not install. I have checked the registry for any Office 2007, office12 and deleted. I have run a registry cleaner utility. 
I previous had Office 2003 pro the full version installed and I am trying to install office small business 2007 full version.
Does anyone have any other suggestions Please.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

This might help

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927153

or this

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/products/FX101633871033.aspx


----------



## hatdan (Feb 8, 2005)

I tried both and it still will not install.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Can you post a list of applications that you have in Add/Remove programs? There are a few applications that I had to remove when I went from Beta to Full, but I can't remember the names of those apps. If you post a list, I will recognize the name and let you know.


----------



## hatdan (Feb 8, 2005)

Here it is.

Ace Utilities
Acoustica CD/DVD Label Maker
Acoustica MP3 CD Burner
Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 7.0.8
Adobe® Photoshop® Album Starter Edition 3.0.1
Amara - Flash Slide Show Builder
ArcSoft PhotoStudio 5.5
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
ATI Control Panel
ATI Display Driver
AutoSiteCalendar
Avery® Wizard 2.1 for Microsoft® Office Word 2003
BurnInTest v4.0 Standard
Calendar Creator
Canon MP Drivers
Canon MP Toolbox 4.1.1.0.mp10
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint Plus
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint
CCHelp
CCleaner (remove only)
CCScore
CoffeeCup Visual Site Designer
Color LaserJet 2600n
Corel Paint Shop Pro X
Corel Photo Album 6
Creative MediaSource
Creative MuVo N200 Media Explorer
CuteFTP 7 Home
CutePDF Writer 2.5
Cypress USB Mass Storage Driver Installation
Easy-WebPrint
easytemplates
ESSAdpt
ESSANUP
ESSCAM
ESSCDBK
ESScore
ESSgui
ESShelp
ESSini
ESSPCD
ESSSONIC
ESSvpaht
ESSvpot
EVEREST Home Edition v2.00
ewido anti-spyware 4.0
File Scavenger 3.0
GMail Drive Shell Extension
Google Desktop Search
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Hamachi 1.0.0.61
Hardware sensors monitor 4.2
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221
HLPIndex
HLPRFO
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
hp LaserJet 1010 Series
ImageMixer VCD/DVD2 for OLYMPUS
Iomega Automatic Backup
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 2
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 4
Jasc Animation Shop 3 20041030_07 Help file Patch
Jasc Animation Shop 3
Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8
Jasc Paint Shop Pro 9 GDI+ Patch
Jasc Paint Shop Pro 9.01 - (9.0.1.1)
Jasc Paint Shop Pro 9.01 Patch
Jasc Paint Shop Pro 9
KODAK EASYSHARE Gallery Easy Upload, v2.0
KODAK EASYSHARE Gallery Upload ActiveX Control
Kodak EasyShare software
KSU
Macromedia Dreamweaver 8
Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004
Macromedia Extension Manager
Macromedia Fireworks MX 2004
Macromedia Flash MX 2004
Macromedia FreeHand MXa
Macromedia Shockwave Player
MailList Controller 5.20 Free
Marvell Miniport Driver
Microsoft ActiveSync 3.8
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Image Composer 1.5
Microsoft Office FrontPage 2003
Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2003 Template Creation Wizard
Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2003 Template Pack 2
Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2003 Template Pack 3
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Office Sounds
Microsoft Office Visio Professional 2003
Microsoft Producer for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2003
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Mozilla (1.7.12)
MSN Music Assistant
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB925672)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MuVo Driver
Norton Ghost
NoteTab Light (Remove only)
Notifier
Nvu 1.0
OLYMPUS Master
OmniPage SE
OTtBPSDK
OTtBP
Paragon Partition Manager 6.0 Professional
PC Inspector File Recovery
PC Inspector smart recovery
PCDADDIN
PCDHELP
PCDLNCH
PCmover 1.0
Picasa 2
QuickBooks Pro Edition 2003
QuickBooks Simple Start Edition
QuickBooks
QuickTime
RealArcade
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Registry Mechanic
Roxio Burn Engine
Roxio Easy Media Creator 7
RunScore
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB883939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896688)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899588)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899589)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB903235)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Serif ImpactPlus Resource CD-ROM
Serif ImpactPlus
Serif WebPlus 9.0 Resource CD-ROM
Serif WebPlus 9.0
SFR2
SFR
SimplyBackup&#8482;
SiteSpinner V2
SmartFTP Client 2.0 Setup Files (remove only)
SmartFTP Client 2.0
Sonic Backup MyPC Deluxe
Sonic CinePlayer
Sonic MyDVD SlideShow
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
SpywareBlaster v3.5.1
TechRepublic Resource CD
The Fire Zone 5.0
The Logo Creator v3
TightVNC 1.2.9
Trendyflash Intro Builder
Tweak UI
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB896727)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
USB Storage Adapter FX (SM1)
VNC Free Edition 4.1.2
VPRINTOL
WebFldrs XP
Windows Defender Signatures
Windows Defender
Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications (KB905474)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Installer Clean Up
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB867282
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873333
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885250
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888113
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890047
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890175
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890923
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893066
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893086
Windows XP Service Pack 2
Winferno Security Scan
WinRAR archiver
WinZip
WordPerfect Office 11
WYSIWYG Web Builder 4.1 
Yahoo! Central
Yahoo! SiteBuilder
Yahoo! Widget Engine
ZipCentral 4.01


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't see the app that I had to uninstall to get my full version working.

After you uninstalled the BETA version, dod you put Office 2K3 back on, or left it off, then upgraded to Office 2K7?


----------



## hatdan (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes I put Office 2003 back on I had to do some work.
I don't know what I am missing.


----------



## hatdan (Feb 8, 2005)

I didn't answer that very well.
I removed 2007 beta and 2003 and tried to install 2007.
After working on that a couple of days I put 2003 back on.


----------

